# Sunday Special - Things every American Should Know



## luckytrim (Mar 15, 2020)

Sunday Special - Things every American Should  Know

1. On what date did the Revolutionary War officially  end?
  a. - September 3, 1783
  b. - August 14 ,1781
  c. - July 11, 1779
  d. - May 23, 1779
2. Who was the fourth President of the United States of  America ?
3. The first Continental Congress was held in Philadelphia,  Pennsylvania 
...Where was the Second Continental Congress  held?
4. Which of the following was not included in the original  U.S. 
Constitution?
  a. - the Cabinet
  b. - Secretary of State
  c. - Attorney General
  d. - Supreme Court
5. What is the official language of the United  States?
6. What month and year saw Black Thursday, the  the first sign  of the Great Depression to come ?
7. Who was POTUS at the end of the Vietnam War?
  a. - Lyndon B Johnson
  b. - Gerald Ford
  c. - Jimmy Carter
  d. - Richard Nixon
8. Which NASA mission landed the last men on the  moon?
  a. - Apollo 16
  b. - Apollo 17
  c. - Apollo 18
  d. - Apollo 19
9. In what year was the Cuban Missile Crisis?
10. What state was the first to enter the union, i.e. was the  first to 
ratify the United States Constitution?
11. Which of these Patriots did NOT sign the Declaration of  Independence?
  a. - Benjamin Rush
  b. - Benjamin Franklin
  c. - George Ross
  d. - George Taylor
12. Who did Abraham Lincoln defeat in the 1860 presidential  election?
13. The Spanish-American War resulted in the United States  gaining three 
territories from Spain. Which of these did the United States  NOT acquire?
  a. - Cuba
  b. - Puerto Rico
  c. - Guam
  d. - The Philippines
14. What is widely regarded as Henry ford's biggest  contribution to 
manufacturing industry.
15. On what date did the Japanese bomb Pearl  Harbor?
16. Who was the first female Supreme Court  Justice?
17. the place where Christopher Columbus made landfall in the  'New World' 
was in what is now what country ?
18. Which State was first to elect a woman to  Congress?
  a. - Montana
  b. - California
  c. - Illinois
  d. - Nebraska
19. What was the name of Benjamin Franklin's  magazine?
20. Where was the first successful settlement in what is now  the Continental 
United States?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. – a
2. James Madison
3. – Philadelphia
4. – a
5. There is none
6. October, 1929
7. – b
8.  - b
9. 1962
10. Delaware
11. – b
12. Stephen A . Douglas
13. – a
14. The first moving assembly line
15. December 7, 1941
16. Sandra Day O'Connor
17. the Bahamas
18. – a
19. ‘Poor Richard’s Almanac’
20. St. Augustine, Florida


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 15, 2020)

Seven incorrect out of Twenty, 
not terrible, considering how long its been
since either DH or I have been in school


----------

